# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  GC-Shop: Share & Learn Sessions

## GreenChapter

Hi Guys, every once in a while, we are going to hold small, fun, casual and informative sharing session with you.

Sessions will be covered by people from GC-Shop as well as invited Guest speakers. 

Topics ranges anything from fish keeping, breeding, aquarium setting up and even birds and frogs (White's Tree Frog) keeping! Its purely a get-together event and of course, no admission fee! The event dates will be posted on our facebook and you may join the events from there.

The sessions will be held outside GC-Shop, small group gathering-chit-chat sessions over selective topics.

You can check for Updates at:
- GC-Shop Website
- GC-Shop Facebook

----------


## Neondagger

Aquascaping included?

----------


## GreenChapter

*Speaker:* Ronnie a.k.a GC Unker
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* 11:00 AM - 12:30 AM (Estimative)
*What Should I Bring:* Nothing
*Admission:* Free
*Group Size:* 5-10

*17 March 2012: Killies Keeping Sessions 1/3*
What Will I be Doing: *Join Unker as he gives the low-down between killie species and how to set up a suitable breeding tank.*



*31 March 2012: Killies Keeping Sessions 2/3*
What Will I be Doing: *Learn how to prepare media for peat-spawning killifishes. Make the time and he'll show how to DIY a spawning mop for non-annual species.*



*14 April 2012: Killies Keeping Sessions 3/3*
What Will I be Doing: *EGGS!! Unker will share eye-popping experience of how to harvest and prepare eggs for incubation of annual killies. Join in the fun of picking eggs out of spawning mops!*

----------


## GreenChapter

*Guest Speaker:* Eddy Planer
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* 11:00 AM - 12:30 AM (Estimative)
*What Should I Bring:* Nothing
*Admission:* Free
*Group Size:* 5-10

*10 March 2012: Paludarium Sessions 1/2*
What Will I be Doing: *Join Eddy hands-on in making the foam background on a small tank. Share with Eddy the techniques, considerations and material list for making such a background. Session will also cover type of pump and the placement of it in a paludarium.*



*24 March 2012: Paludarium Sessions 2/2*
What Will I be Doing: *Join Eddy hands-on in setting up the irrigation system in the Paludarium created in Part1/2. Water lines will be attached and connected on decorations, various part of the Paludarium that requires the water, as well as placing the substrate and completing with planting.*

----------


## felix_fx2

The registration page is optional? i registered  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midor...42538952434480

----------


## GreenChapter

Thanks Felix.
The facebook allows you to join and allows us to monitor the interest and have a better gauge.

----------


## stormhawk

Roland, perhaps you can find an Anabantoid or Pleco enthusiast to take part in this program too.  :Wink:

----------


## mlgt

I would love to attend this, but sadly this year I am not visiting SG  :Sad: 
Hope all is well Ron. Hi from London.

----------


## GreenChapter

We would love to do that if there are people willing to make time and share.

Working on others too.

Thanks for the suggestions!

----------


## GreenChapter

Mlgt, we should have photos And information of the events to share later.

----------


## Shadow

Cool, will be there assuming I'm free.

----------


## RonWill

> I would love to attend this, but sadly this year I am not visiting SG


 Hey Rick, nice to hear from you. Perhaps we'll meet up again at the next Aquarama?

And ya, Darren, thanks for the PM over at LFKC. We're kinda short staffed, so yeah, life has been busy and thanks for the kind words. There will be a series of "Sharing Sessions" covering both aquatic, non-aquatic & avian topics, and I'll try not to put folks into snooze mode.

Mainly entry-level stuffs, keeping it light and humor-coated, either to create awareness (eg. about killifishes) or have better insight into, say, live food cultures. Ought to be a fun-filled hour and will try to have video coverage (no promises though). All the best to your next club meet as well.

----------


## Merviso

Thanks for organizing this series of workshop! I will definitely be there for all the session to learn more from you guys! Cheers!  :Wink:

----------


## fisherw

I'm not on Facebook so cannot get to the right page.

I'm interested in the Paludarium sessions on 10 and 24 March. Can I be put on the list.

CT/fisherw

----------


## GreenChapter

thanks fisherw.
Noted your interest, please drop by!

----------


## Luc Tango

can the 'non-registered' attend? not sure if I can make it but would like to drop by if I have the time.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

I'll definitely be there to see Eddy do his handiwork.  :Wink:

----------


## fisherw

> thanks fisherw.
> Noted your interest, please drop by!


Looking forward to it. Many thanks.

----------


## fisherw

Many thanks Eddy for conducting and Green Chapter for hosting.

Looking forward to the second session.

ct

----------


## monstar

Really enjoyed and learnt alot from the session , many thanks! Btw are white tree frogs being sold at GC?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Really enjoyed and learnt alot from the session , many thanks! Btw are white tree frogs being sold at GC?


not cheap now but can get.
just now stayed a while and chat with eddy then someone popped the question.

----------


## Blue Whale

To import the froggy babies is not the issue. To import 1,000 (min. order) is the problem  :Opps: , soooo....just the food for 1 day can eat your pocket dry. Even if you downsize that to 100, it is still very taxing in my opinion.

I think GC will have to work with several pet shops and LFS inorder to get them in, but perhaps Eddy might have different way to do that, given his resourcefulness.
BTW, are the photos ready for uploading?

----------


## GreenChapter

Hi Guys,

Thank you so much for joining us at the session, we look forward to see you at #2 Session for the paludarium 2 weeks later (24 march).

*Ronnie* will begin his *Killifishes* sharing this coming saturday (17 march), do join in too!



The photos for the workshop are available at:
FACEBOOK - Welcome to drop your opinions and notes here!
GC-SHOP WEBSITE

We will uploading a simple article on the making of the DIY background shortly.

----------


## GreenChapter

Click here for a short article on making the background

----------


## SeVenZ

hi, i've read thru the short article and was wondering what type of paint is used? and the clear coat is to seal the paint ? it doesn't leech into the water? even after being dried?

----------


## eddy planer

Use Acrylic paint for this build, this Acrylic paint is a water-based and dirt resistance, fungus & algae resistance ,waterproof and color retention.Hence this paint is actually non toxin and will not leech into water. 

Be careful handling this paint as this is one of the fastest drying paint(10 min to dry), if this stain on your clothes, you will never able to remove it unless you may try using turpentine but no promises and your hands , you will able to rid of it maybe 2-3days.

The clear spray is to prolong the lifespan of the paint and also protect from rough handling.

you may obtain from Popular book store or Art craft from Bras Basah Road.

hope this will help you..

----------


## GreenChapter

*Speaker:* Ronnie a.k.a GC Unker
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* 11:00 AM - 12:30 AM (Estimative)
*What Should I Bring:* Nothing
*Admission:* Free
*Group Size:* 5-10

*17 March 2012: Killies Keeping Sessions 1*
What Will I be Doing: *Join Unker as he gives the low-down between killie species and how to set up a suitable breeding tank.*

----------


## timebomb

Eddy, as far as I know, there are at least 2 types of acrylic paint. One is water-based and the other oil-based. I don't know if you can find water-based acrylic paint that comes in spray cans but Nippon has it in tins. It's called Bodelac paint or something. I used an oil-based acrylic spray can to paint my foam background but I covered it with a sealer later. With water-based acrlyic paint, the advantage is we don't need a sealer. 

Too bad I missed your workshop. Would have loved to attend to find out how you cut the styrofoam to accommodate all the filter pipes. 

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

Ronnie, I work Saturdays so I can't come to your killifish workshop. Too bad. But the good news is the A elberti's are doing well. And I have quite a good sex ratio, something like 5 males to 5 females. Catching them is going to be real tough though as my tanks is heavily planted. But let me know when you are ready and I'll bring 2 pairs to you. 

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

Eddy, since I can't go to your workshop, I will have to ask my questions here. I had a problem painting my foam background because foam does not bind well with paint. In fact, with oil-based paint, the oil in the paint will melt the foam. So I solved the problem by first coating the foam with quick-drying cement. But it's very difficult to do this too as foam does not bind well with cement either. I have to apply many coats and the job was made more difficult as the cement dries very fast. So fast that before I can spread it on the foam, the cement was starting to dry. 

My friend said the best is to use epoxy. But epoxy is damn expensive. To coat a 4 X 2 feet background would mean more than a hundred dollars worth of epoxy. I'm thinking of making another foam background so I would like to learn from you how you paint it. Using a brush is not an option for me as the background I have in mind is rather complicated, with many narrow nooks and crannies where it's very difficult to use a brush. Whatever paint I use, it has to come in a spray can. I couldn't find a water-based spray can in Art Friend at Bras Basah or any of the hardware shops I visited. 

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> Catching them is going to be real tough though as my tanks is heavily planted. But let me know when you are ready and I'll bring 2 pairs to you


 Start catching 'em and see if you can swing by before Saturday, so I can show 'em during the sharing session. The _elberti_ is just too nice a killie to spend it's life hiding amongst plants!!  :Laughing: 

For now, attendees get to view...

Non-annual species;
_Fundulopanchax sjoestedi_ 'Niger Delta'
_Fundulopanchax gardneri nigeranus_ 'Innidere'
_Chromaphyosemion splendopleure_ 'Ekondo Titi'
_Chromaphyosemion splendopleure_ 'Tiko'
_Aphyosemion australe_ Orange & Gold phenotypes

Annual species;
_Nothobranchius eggersi_ 'Ruvu river bridge FTZ 09/24' (Pure blue line) Very rare. Trio courtesy of Anh.
_Austrofundulus leohoignei_ '5km to Sanare, VEN 04-02'. (VEN is Venezuela) Pair courtesy of Shi Xuan.

This will be a good time for both killie-keepers and wannabes to share and mingle, with possibility of other species showing up, though unconfirmed, from their respective slaves  :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

Okay, I'll bring the fish on Friday. They are Aphyosemion elberti Ngong ADK 10-313. 

Loh K L

----------


## Blue Whale

You right. Paint is thinner based so no good, the water based is call acrylic color. : >




> Eddy, as far as I know, there are at least 2 types of acrylic paint. One is water-based and the other oil-based. I don't know if you can find water-based acrylic paint that comes in spray cans but Nippon has it in tins. It's called Bodelac paint or something. I used an oil-based acrylic spray can to paint my foam background but I covered it with a sealer later. With water-based acrlyic paint, the advantage is we don't need a sealer. 
> 
> Too bad I missed your workshop. Would have loved to attend to find out how you cut the styrofoam to accommodate all the filter pipes. 
> 
> Loh K L

----------


## eddy planer

HI Loh

The Oil -based acrylic paint will take long time to to dry and also difficult to thinner the colour. That's why I use water-based acrylic paint. From my understanding I did some acrylic paint research for months before I start my first background,I did checked Nippon Paint about Bodelac paint and i realized this Bodelac contain heavy metals, Cadmiums, Cobalts, Formaldehyde and Lead that made this oil-based acrylic paint toxin to fauna and flora. The most important thing is that you don't digest them, so don't eat or drink while painting with them, always have good ventilation where you are painting and you must wear gloves when handling specifically the heavy metals. If you do accidentally get some on your skin, wash with soap and water immediately.. Of course the oil-based acrylic paint will melt the foam because of the heavy metals. I advise you dump all the oil-based acrylic paints you got unless you are an trained artist.

As for quick- drying cement, I would recommend the waterproof cement for foam-background is cement-based mixture containing adhesive and bonding chemicals which combine with the water in cement and migrate into the concrete or cement plaster cement and also it is non-toxic so can be used for potable water, even fish ponds. 

Do you coat this foam with fast drying cement , you need 4 parts of water and 1 part of waterproof cement for the 1st coat and reduce to 3 parts of water and 1 part of waterproof cement for the 2nd coat. And the 3rd coat apply 2 parts or 21/2 parts of water and 1 part of cement.
After you completed the 3rd coatings, you need to soak the cement coated foam in 2 bottles of white vinegar completely for 3-4 hrs to neutralize the high PH 15 to PH6. However you need to rinse foam completely after the vinegar soaking then you need to soak the foam again with 5 litres of water ( 1 pail) half cup of white vinegar again (overnight). Then again rise it with water completely and immerse the background into the water for couple of hour and check the PH test strip to ensure the PH has been stablise to PH6 and below.

After you completed the neutralise the background, you may start painting according to your desire.Then you may use the gloss spray paint( you may find in Art friend) after you completed the painting work.e background

hope this will help you...if you need me to come to your place..just ring me, okay

----------


## Blue Whale

Inching myself to GC now...dong dong dong...heh...

----------


## stormhawk

Thanks to all who came for the Killie talk today with Ronnie. Had a nice time chatting with you guys.  :Wink:

----------


## downxxer

Oh I was there. You are the guy with braces?




> Thanks to all who came for the Killie talk today with Ronnie. Had a nice time chatting with you guys.

----------


## stormhawk

Yes that's me. You're the one sitting right beside me right?

----------


## felix_fx2

Haha. I woke up at 12noon.

----------


## Blue Whale

After thoughts of the lesson. To be Killies Breeder is actually a Lineage Keeper as well. Requires lifetime commitment. I ain't one who would have this type of commitment (at least for now) hence I would avoid annuals, not because they are short-liven, but because these precious would be crossed breed if I am the one who breed it. : P But what is love? Love is falling in love at first sight, it is something that you cannot express, cannot describe, no physical form, cannot touch and perhaps there might be such a day, and love requires lifetime commitment. ^^ I will not just jump in, I will meanwhile do a lot a lot of homework before I decide if I would jump in. Here is the thing: I love it. : )

----------


## downxxer

> Yes that's me. You're the one sitting right beside me right?


Yap. Nice meeting u. I love tHe big killifish just now? Is it hard to start with?

----------


## eddy planer

Hey Loh!

Saw you in Unker Ron's share and learn session pictures! LOL!

So glad to see you. I really do hope you will come and join me the part 2 session this Saturday, will you? I got so much to talk to you, hehhehe!

----------


## stormhawk

downxxer, the large one aka Fundulopanchax sjoestedti, requires cooler temperatures to thrive. You can keep them in a chilled tank if possible. I'd advise you to wait for Ronnie to produce some juveniles for sale, or you can start with the Chromaphyosemion splendopleure.

----------


## GreenChapter

*Upcoming and Updated Sharing Sessions*



*Speaker:* Eddy
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* 11:00 AM - 12:30 AM (Estimative)
*What Should I Bring:* Nothing
*Admission:* Free
*Group Size:* 5-10

*24 March 2012: Paludarium Sessions 2/2*
What Will I be Doing: *Join Eddy hands-on in setting up the irrigation system in the Paludarium created in Part1/2. Water lines will be attached and connected on decorations, various part of the Paludarium that requires the water, as well as placing the substrate and completing with planting.*






*Speaker:* GC Unker
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* 11:00 AM - 12:30 AM (Estimative)
*What Should I Bring:* Nothing
*Admission:* Free
*Group Size:* 5-10

*31 March 2012: Killies Keeping 2/2*
What Will I be Doing: *Learn how to prepare media for peat-spawning killifishes. Make the time and he'll show how to DIY a spawning mop for non-annual species.*






*Speaker:* GC Unker
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* *13:00 PM - 14:00 PM (Estimative)*
*What Should I Bring:* Nothing
*Admission:* Free
*Group Size:* 5-10

*7 April 2012: Live Culture*
What Will I be Doing: *Learn the art of inoculating, maintenance & harvesting of:
- Vinegar eels
- Microworms
- Walter worms
- Grindal worms
- Composting worms (vermiculture)
- Moina*






*Speaker:* Silane
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* *13:00 PM - 14:00 PM (Estimative)*
*What Should I Bring:* Nothing
*Admission:* Free
*Group Size:* 5-10

*14 April 2012: CRS Keeping*
What Will I be Doing: *Join Silane in an informative session on CRS Keeping. More details to be updated.*

----------


## downxxer

> downxxer, the large one aka Fundulopanchax sjoestedti, requires cooler temperatures to thrive. You can keep them in a chilled tank if possible. I'd advise you to wait for Ronnie to produce some juveniles for sale, or you can start with the Chromaphyosemion splendopleure.


is there any way to get eggs locally?

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi downxxer,

I don't think there's any chance of getting eggs locally, at least not at the moment but if you can get fishes instead, isn't it better? :Wink:  :Smile: 

If you want eggs of a particular species, look up Aquabid. I think you will have better luck there.

Kind regards,
Shi Xuan

----------


## BlessChwee

Happened to pop into this thread and I am planning to setup a 2-3ft plant tank, is there any workshop on this soon ?

----------


## GreenChapter

Hi,

Thank you for your suggestion. However, we do not have adequate space and resources to conduct a planted tank workshop. Maybe in the near future.

----------


## xconnect.

people who are interested in joining the crs keeping session please go to this face book to comfirm you attendance so gc can prepare seats http://www.facebook.com/events/196929087082481/

----------


## fisherw

At the "Eddy" session at Green Chapter earlier today, I mentioned to a few fellow attendees having read about the use of kitty litter for the background. This is the site and the thread I was referring to:

http://www.reef-geeks.com/forums/inv...struction.html

There is a photo of the packing of the kitty litter used by this guy.

In searching for the above, I googled "kitty litter vivarium background" and got many hits. Seems it is fairly common in the US. Don't know about the relative prices and the pros and cons of kitty litter versus the mix Eddy uses.

----------


## Blue Whale

>"< GC has some typo, the end time should be PM, instead of AM.

*Speaker:* Eddy
*Venue:* Green Chapter Shop, 354 Clementi Avenue 2
*Time:* 24/03/2012 11:00 AM - 1:00 PM (The current session actually ends about 1+pm before we know it)

This is the second session continued from the first where Eddy touched on how to built the back-scape or the background using Styrofoam as the main media. Today, he continues with the background finishing with some cement (mortar) mix, as enquired, the materials can be available at shops which sells building materials, as hardware shop may not carry them. The session moved on to the sighting of the background with the water pump in action (200L/hr) and actual water test.

After the background has been sited, it's time for the hands-on with Wilfred as our first candidate.
{Sorry Wil, didn't know your hand was "sticking" out at the 2nd picture : P)
2012-03-241Wilfred.jpgAttachment 29587Attachment 29588

Next, the noob takes over by audience demand. : P
(Due to posting restrictions, I have included 5 photos for this post; the sun have been very unkind to us, so please understand why there were so much reflection in the pictures)

Attachment 29589Attachment 29591

And then it is thank you Mr. Eddy and the group mingles around inside and outside of GC, making purchases, doing sighting for new equipments, etc.
So basically that ends the 2nd and final session of Paludarium.

*Thank you Eddy!!!
Thank you GC for the logistic support and drinks!!!
*

----------


## Blue Whale

I would like to highlight one fern seen in all the photo, it is sold as Aqua Fern in LFS is actually a Borneo Fern otherwise known as *Trichomanes Javanicum*. This Borneo Fern is not exactly an aquatic Fern. Based on Wikipedia it is also known as Cephalomanes javanicum; also a native plant to Malaysia is a Terrarium Plant. : ) So do not go on to put this in your planted tank as it is not suitable for that purpose. For purpose of keeping this plant, you have to make sure the terra-tank be kept at humidity above 60% - 90%, the plant should grow great. Based on my own observation, it generates oxygen really fast. Faster than aquatic plant like mini nana, golden nana, water lettuce. 

If you do not know which plant I am talking about, please *google image* for the above name: Aquatic Fern, Aqua Fern or Trichomanes Javanicum.

----------


## eddy planer

> At the "Eddy" session at Green Chapter earlier today, I mentioned to a few fellow attendees having read about the use of kitty litter for the background. This is the site and the thread I was referring to:
> 
> http://www.reef-geeks.com/forums/inv...struction.html
> 
> There is a photo of the packing of the kitty litter used by this guy.
> 
> In searching for the above, I googled "kitty litter vivarium background" and got many hits. Seems it is fairly common in the US. Don't know about the relative prices and the pros and cons of kitty litter versus the mix Eddy uses.



Hi fisherw,

I do appreciate your feedback regarding to "kitty litter" as the background. I have tested this before, it's really good only on vivarium but bad on either riparium and paludarium. The reason is this "kitty litter" is actually made of clay, which is absorbing the water rightly. Hence by mixing both water and peat together with "kitty litter" will beautifully transform a beautiful natural coloured background ( I must confess I really don't need any water-based acrylic paint at all, hee hee hee) and so most creepers like orchids or Pilea N plant (known as Creeping Charlie) will creep it well in due time.

However, this natural mixture background isn't suitable for paludarium and riparium as the mixture of "kitty litter", coco peat and water aren't watertight, and will leeches water to teh-o kau (thick dark tea) unless if this mixture added to waterproof bond or clear epoxy will be..I must confess it will be an AWESOME background.

Thanks for bring this up, fisherw!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Blue Whale,

Thanks so much for your strong support in this workshop, you are very helpful whatever I need some assistance. 

The Aqua Fern is always my "Must have" flora that grew well in any paludarium/Vivarium project setup. Unfortunately, my White Tree frogs torn them apart very happily, sighs.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Hi Blue Whale,
> 
> Thanks so much for your strong support in this workshop, you are very helpful whatever I need some assistance. 
> 
> The Aqua Fern is always my "Must have" flora that grew well in any paludarium/Vivarium project setup. Unfortunately, my White Tree frogs torn them apart very happily, sighs.


My after-thoughts: We do not come back as experts after attending all the sharing sessions. Yes, I would agree with you - die die must hands on. Okay, you are scaring everyone with your : Post up to AQ so we can take a look thingy. : P I prefer to go very steady nowadays since my sickness is more or less under control unless I land myself in A&E again....like in Feb. : P So the Trichomanes Javanicum is currently staying in my "nursery" for the time being. Urgh...I prefer my mini nana and golden nana to grow faster...it's okay I got "some" non-aquatic plants inside my tank so that the cory don't tekan my aquatic ones -distraction for them. Time is still lacking for me, I haven't started testing even though I have most of the materials now. Once I completed material testings, then I will move on to planning stage and really sit down to plan a good one.

The tank that I got last week isn't for palu, ^^" so have to disappoint you for the time being, I am going very slow nowadays.

NB: Note to GC, next time appreciate if can don't arrange "so intense" schedule? It's very tekan for people like me to come every weekend. Miss it, very sayang. The sharing was very good but due to the timeline, many people cannot make it even if they'd like to come. And best if continuous, don't break up. Please also tell uncle Ron, I have not disappoint him and managed to buy stainless steel binding cable for practise. ^^ Hee. I am going to cherish the lettuce.

Attachment 29619

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Micheal, 

Nevermind, I still can wait to see you do your built on your pace, please do it when you are good in health,okay. You'd beginning to worry me and I didn't know you are really that sick. Nevertheless you're always be remembered in my prayer that you will be always strong and healthy.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Hi Micheal, 
> 
> Nevermind, I still can wait to see you do your built on your pace, please do it when you are good in health,okay. You'd beginning to worry me and I didn't know you are really that sick. Nevertheless you're always be remembered in my prayer that you will be always strong and healthy.


Ha Ha...don't worry, won't die so easily. I still got fish and plants to up-keep. Just have to live with it for life, nevertheless I already know how to co-exist with it. Like my tank co-existing with algae and snails....maybe visible, maybe not...heh. Anyway, I round them up so each got it's own area.

----------


## Navanod

Blue Whale bro, I think you got salvinia natans, not the mini lettuce.  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

I believe you are right as I too look up at 2359. Common name is salvinies. I ain't a plant id petson, so is uncle Ron but at least we will make an effort to look up. Guess part of learning process. Was going to clarify tonight.  :Razz:  You fast sia.

----------


## felix_fx2

Salvanias natas. The floater which I give also no takers lol. Alway go to my "rot pot" :X

----------


## Blue Whale

Oh Felix, I gave a bit to another fellow bro on Sat. Then I spilt again to main tank and nursery. Both doing well.

There is a free Android Apps called *Aquarium Plants*.
It's free but not many plants and not many information but it is a start.

*Scientific Name*: Salvinia Natans
*Common Name*: Salvinie
*Difficulty*: Medium
*Light*: High
*PH*: 5.5 to 8.5
*GH*: 3dh to 12dh
*Temperature*: 12C to 30C
*Growth*: Medium

----------


## fisherw

Ronnie

Are these the 'ong lai ku' you mentioned?

http://shamaclubsingapore.lefora.com...eapple-beetle/

Also mentioned here:

http://www.blattodea.net/showthread.php?p=3155

----------


## RonWill

Nope. Almost certain mine are not _Blaptica dubia_ and definitely not _Carpophilus humeralis_.

The closest species I've come across is _Pycnoscelus surinamensis_ or Surinam Roaches but the males in my bin have small dysfunctional wings. They scale vertical Toyogo bins with ease and thankfully, not gifted with flight. The search continues...

and no... I don't think it's psychologically possible to handle Lobster Roaches without feeling my skin crawl...  :Embarassed:

----------


## David Moses Heng

for the 7th April workshop, can i bring my students?

----------


## RonWill

Huh?? Students?? You mean GC uncle's Live Culture Session? Hope the young ones aren't squirmish about worms and bugs! Don't expect something too technical since the session is targeted towards newbies and those curious about how and why hobbyists do what they do.

Perhaps you should drop Roland a SMS or call, on expected number of participants, to arrange for the necessary logistics... chairs and stuff, etc. Alternatively, those interested can also sign up on Facebook.

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Nope. Almost certain mine are not _Blaptica dubia_ and definitely not _Carpophilus humeralis_.
> 
> The closest species I've come across is _Pycnoscelus surinamensis_ or Surinam Roaches but the males in my bin have small dysfunctional wings. They scale vertical Toyogo bins with ease and thankfully, not gifted with flight. The search continues...
> 
> and no... I don't think it's psychologically possible to handle Lobster Roaches without feeling my skin crawl...


Nice...but for critters as pets, Madagascar hissing roaches will be nice. :Smile:

----------


## fisherw

> Nope. Almost certain mine are not _Blaptica dubia_ and definitely not _Carpophilus humeralis_.
> 
> The closest species I've come across is _Pycnoscelus surinamensis_ or Surinam Roaches but the males in my bin have small dysfunctional wings. They scale vertical Toyogo bins with ease and thankfully, not gifted with flight. The search continues...
> 
> and no... I don't think it's psychologically possible to handle Lobster Roaches without feeling my skin crawl...


I can handle most creepy crawlies but cockroaches creep me out. Furthest I would go is to squirt them with insecticide.

In any case, I will probably culture worms not your 'ong lai ku' as the ku's are probably for aros and monster fishes which I don't keep.

Looking forward to your worm session.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, I'm not sure if putting a line of sticky plastic tape will work. Like this:

http://hope.edu/academic/engineering...lasticTape.jpg

The tape prevents crickets from scaling the walls in plastic tubs, not sure if they're good for other crawlers.

----------


## Blue Whale

Uncle Ron, here is the Hai Feng Bao Zeng Hong I am talking about. Product ID is T675AA.

Attachment 29742

Min Crude Protein 43%
Min Crude Fat 4%
Max Crude Fiber 4%
Max Moisure 9%
Max Ash 15%
Max Ash insoluble in HCI 2%

Ingredients:
White Fish Meal, Soybean Meal, Wheat Flour, Dried Yeast, Krill, Barley, Shrimp Paste, Fish Protein, Protease, Minerals, Vitamins and Natural Color.

Contains Color enhancing elements such as astaxanthin, Krill, Vit. C, E prevent fish grow healthy, build up the resistance and less disease.
(I don't about the english part on E prevent fish grow healthy means, but the chinese translation should be balance diet, normalise growth, increase resistance and prevents diseases)

Normal sold for $4.5 - $5. Maximum $6.

----------


## Blue Whale

Yo yo...Live Culture up next
Chef moustachio preparing food =D！

----------


## Blue Whale

A re-cap on the last lesson last Saturday. 31/03/2012

Uncle Ron teaching everyone on how to make pancake...oops..
This is a small container containing the fish eggs. Inorder to harvest the eggs, first the container must be dried out. The use of tissue paper (toilet paper) as buns, to remove excessive water from the container.



Flip over the container.



Repeat the steps until it drys out most of the moisture from the soil. Assuming you use the same sized containers, each of these buns can be left to dry under the sun and can be re-used again. Light tamping is to dry out the moisture. Always label your eggs (harvest date), the genre of the fish. Put in a reminder date on when to check on the eggs, e.g. 3 months from now.



You can see the concentration of water vapor just by looking at the bottom.
The fish eggs (if any), remains cushioned by the soil hence there is no worry that the eggs will be broken.

----------


## Blue Whale

Once moisture is confirmed to be of minimum, time to remove the bun



Spread your newspaper and flip gently, a gentle tap, and out comes the bun.



No tools is being used. You have to use your hand spread out the soil.



This is the final part where you need strong light, a pair of good eyes for eye power to pick the eggs out.



Should there be no eggs, the soil is recapture back into the Egg collecting Container and hopefully the Killies couple would have lay their eggs the next round.

The above documents part of the sharing session. Apologies if the picture quality might not be tip top as it was captured using my Samsung Galaxy SII. Enjoy.

----------


## Trichopsis

Thanks Uncle Ron for sharing all your invaluable wisdom on raising various sorts of live foods for fishes!  :Smile: 

From the common _Tubifex_ and 'superworms' (_Zophoba morio_) commonly available at most LFS, to _Moina_ water fleas, composting worms, lotus beetles, vinegar eels, and walter worms which might require starter cultures from fellow fishkeepers or folks who are more into horticulture or songbirds, the attendees learned some simple tips on how to culture all kinds of live foods in a simple and inexpensive manner, reducing the mess and fuss, and preventing infestation by pests such as fruit flies and mites. The grindalworms made an appearance as well, but too bad the cultures had crashed and we didn't get to see a truly thriving culture seething with worms. While other live foods such as crickets and cockroaches (not the household pests, but a different sort) present some challenges, they too can be very nutritious components in your fishes' diet. Some of us might be squeamish at the thought of handling insects, but if raised properly, most of these cultures don't give off any foul odours, and one does get used to handling beetle larvae and even cockroaches. (I'm one of those who can catch cockroaches by hand) As Uncle Ron said, "Your fishes will thank you for it."

Other live foods not covered included banana worms, rotifers, copepods like _Cyclops_, seed shrimps, fruit flies, mosquito larvae, and bloodworms. If there's anyone who's been raising these at home, do share your techniques! (Besides the mosquitoes, of course, wouldn't want NEA to come knocking on your door)

Some of us who lingered for a while after the session also got a chance to look at fairy shrimp, which might become a viable alternative to brine shrimp, as they can live and reproduce in freshwater. Hopefully someone will hit upon an effective way to culture them in the long term in a manner that isn't too labour-intensive.

Like I said, thanks Uncle Ron for having this session to learn, and I hope others will share their stories on how to best raise live foods.

----------


## fisherw

Ronnie

Thank you very much for a most informative and interesting session. Enjoyed it immensely.

----------


## Blue Whale

Today's yummy lesson conducted by Chef Ron, with the Italian touch. Ma-ma-mia!

Okay, not in particular order.
Now Chef Ron intro us to these roaches. 
Feared by the audience, Male got wings but cannot fly, always escape and no where to be found. You be glad if the females ones are pregnant.
I wasn't afraid of them but they are just too fast for me to catch them. :P Provided I am 15 years younger, then I will consider them.
Heh Heh...enemies of Stormhawk...ha ha ha ha.... :Laughing: 



For big fishes, they certainly make an excellent food source.



And Chef Ron said we are not paying attention to his lesson.

----------


## Blue Whale

What worms is larger other than King Worms? Another name for it is Super Worms.



Using empty Egg crates, Condominium is created for these little fellas.



Now notice that the top layer is not cut through so that there is not much light going through. But inorder for it to "wiggle up" the next floor, the layers below have holes in between for leisure travelling. There is no income opportunity here. Hee Hee.

 

The last layer is where the male and female party and you know...have their "offspring".



Looking like oakmeal worms or bread worms, these fellas do eat gardenia bread. Anyone got some spare there?
They turn into bugs. Now Super worms isn't worm actually, it is a larval form of Zophobas beetle, one of the 19,000 species of darkling beetle. When it's time for darkling beetles to mate, the male will transfer enough sperm into the female to fertilize all the eggs she will have from that point on. The male's sperm will remain inside her body within a special organ, and will be released as needed just before the female's maturing eggs are released. The journey from egg to adult beetle is a remarkable process called "complete metamorphosis;" each stage is considerably different from the previous.

In this session, Chef Ron wets a piece of bread and the entire colony comes to the party. ^^Y

----------


## Blue Whale

It wasn't that I am not paying attention but it is just that I still do not know what this is...ha ha...Sorry Chef. Good teacher, bad student.
Generally the offspring of this fella goes in as fish food as depicted by the 3rd picture. They are pretty small, hence my SGSII could actually get a good picture on them.

----------


## Blue Whale

Of course there are other worms and cultures being introduced, but I didn't take much pictures of everything.

The STAR of the food should be the fairy shrimp!!!!
I like this one, they look so beautiful. Worst picture first, follow by the better ones.



Chef Ron just got one small little container of them. Almost as big as the tetra fish you have at home (if any).



Here is a better picture of how they look, courtesy of Uncle Google.




*Fairy Shrimp Information*:
Kingdom Animalia
Phylum Arthropoda
Class Crustacea
Order Anostraca
Family Chirocephalidae
Genus Chirocephalus (1)
Size Body length: 25 mm (2)

*Introduction*
The fairy shrimp is a beautiful, appear as 1/2 to 1 1/2 inch translucent crustacean, which lacks a carapace, and is considered to be rather primitive as it has a relatively large number of segments and the legs are not specialised. The body is elongated, and bears 11 pairs of legs fringed with bristles; the head curves downwards, and in males the second pair of antennae are modified 'claspers' for grabbing females during mating. Fairy shrimps swim around on their backs, propelled by the constantly moving legs.

Male shrimp possess an enlarged second antenna used to clasp the female during mating. Female fairy shrimp often have a brood sack on their abdomen. Female fairy shrimp usually outnumber males. They are capable of three states of mobility. Resting at the bottom of the pools, darting rapidly and drifting slowly. The shrimp propel themselves with a wave-like anterior-posterior beating motion of their legs. This action is complemented by the propeller motion of the outermost part of the legs (the "exopodites". By changing the angle of these exopodites the speed of motion can be changed. 

*Habitat*
This species inhabits temporary pools, ranging from ponds to muddy ruts, and shows a preference for sites that are subject to regular disturbance by vehicles, livestock, or ploughing (livestock also enrich the site with their dung). The fairy shrimp cannot co-exist with fish and has a broad tolerance of varying levels of temperature, oxygen levels and water chemistry.

*Biology*
The fairy shrimp has been found throughout the year, and has even been found in ice-covered water. It feeds on microscopic animals and organic particles, which are either taken from the water with the legs or scraped from the bottom of the pond. It has an extremely fast life-cycle, and fairy shrimp eggs are able to survive when the temporary pond habitat dries out; when they become wet once more they hatch, but some eggs remain dormant so that if conditions quickly deteriorate again, some eggs will survive. Various animals, including ponies, deer and cattle disperse the eggs from pool to pool. 

*LIFE CYCLE:*
Fairy shrimp reproduction is initiated when the male clasps the female with its second, clasping antennae. Though the male and females swim clasped together for several days, the process of copulation takes minutes. Hours after copulation the male fairy shrimp dies. The female carries both fertilized and parthenogenetic eggs externally in its brood sack for several days before being released to fall to the bottom of the pool, or the eggs may remain attached until the female dies. The number of eggs a female produces in a clutch varies from 10 to 150. Several clutches can often be produced during the life of a female.

Females can produce two types of eggs, thin shelled "summer" eggs and thick shelled "winter" eggs. The type of egg produced is determined by the number of males in the community; summer eggs will be produced if there is a shortage of males in the population. Summer eggs hatch rapidly; the young form while still inside the brood sac. The young from these eggs will populate the pool during the same season they are laid. The winter eggs remain in the mud at the base of the pool and dry out with the pool. The eggs will hatch in the spring when the pools refills. Though the resting period usually varies between 6 to 10 months, eggs have been hatched in a laboratory after 15 years. Eggs have been subjected to temperatures of as high as 99C and as low as -190 C and remained viable. Winter eggs usually hatch 30 hours after being exposed to water.

Typically, one generation inhabits each wet period of the pool. Fairy shrimp usually hatch as nauplius. The young will develop in a series of instars. Each instar involves molting the exoskeleton to grow more segments until they reach the 20 segments of adults. Development is often rapid in the spring, but can be slowed by unusually low temperatures. The speed of development usually reflects the amount of time water will remain in the pool, or the arrival of predators in the pool. Young which have hatched from winter eggs develop more slowly than those that have hatched from summer eggs. Fairy shrimp can complete their life cycle in 16 days. This allows for rapid reproduction.

Winter eggs can be carried from pools to pool by traveling animals, or, in the case of pools that dry out completely, picked up in the wind and be blown to other pools. For reasons currently unknown to scientists, there is an uneven level of population in a pool from year to year. In a single pool, fairy shrimp may be abundant for several consecutive years and absent the next.

=============================================================
^o^/ That's it, hope you all enjoy the pictures and know what you are missing! Ha!

----------


## stormhawk

The "unknown" beetle is called the Lotus Seed Beetle or Lotus Seed Worm. Species name unsure.

Some people think they are Lesser Mealworms, _Alphitobius diaperinus_ or they could be Confused Flour Beetles, _Tribolium confusum_. Only way to know is to look at the adult beetle.

It is possible that these beetles could be the adult form of _Tenebrio obscurus_ aka Mini Mealworms.

----------


## Blue Whale

#77 also lotus？ Hee, I was thinking the tub with lotus seed is the one..ha ha！

Fairy Shrimp looks beautiful. My favorite before lesson ^^Y

----------


## Blue Whale

Those culturing algae water, I have a method which I use. Perhaps you might want to consider to try this out.

I put in hydro pellets into the container. It allows the algae to form nicely around the pellet. By far, the only thing that is pearling in a seal container is my one and only algae culture under the sun. The sun is still the best light source. A dosage of Seachem Flourish, Potassium, Iron, Nitrogen, Phosphorous and Trace element allows a strong culture to be form up. Just one week plus I am already harvesting the algaes.

----------


## RonWill

You're cultivating algae-coated hydro pellets or culturing green water? The green in green water isn't from algae...

----------


## Blue Whale

> You're cultivating algae-coated hydro pellets or culturing green water? The green in green water isn't from algae...


Dunno also, I started this before I attend Sat sharing. It is still pearling now ^^", losta little algae flying around. Water is green color though.

----------


## tetrakid

Uncle Ronnie is right about that. Green water, or 'pea-soup', is different from the algae that coats things. The planktonic cells of green water only live in suspension in water. When they die, they turn brown and coat surfaces. 




> You're cultivating algae-coated hydro pellets or culturing green water? The green in green water isn't from algae...

----------


## Blue Whale

> Uncle Ronnie is right about that. Green water, or 'pea-soup', is different from the algae that coats things. The planktonic cells of green water only live in suspension in water. When they die, they turn brown and coat surfaces.


I cannot tell them apart. Yes, I understand the green water thingy. This one is algae confirmed. But not BBA, not BGA, not hairy, not beard. The fish eats it. Still a fish food.
Uncle Ron, want sample? Hee Hee...

----------


## Blue Whale

Found an active SG website for composting worms.
http://www.wix.com/step929/terracycl...ra-lite-system
:P Price have increased from $80 to $110 for a 2 tier bin. There is also a live video on the press release section.

----------


## stormhawk

Green water consists of a suspension of free-floating algae along with Euglena and whole host of protists. I find this food source to be crucial for the long term growth of fry because of the nutrition that they provide.

----------


## VSGenesis

Everytime I read stormhawk's post I have to google them words he used. -_-'' LOL

But definitely learning something new. =)

----------


## GreenChapter

*Share & Learn: CRS Keeping and Water Management*

Thanks to all whom have attended the sharing session this morning. Special thanks to Silane who made time to share and dear friends who sponsored the fish balls and drinks!
Do check out the facebook photos of the session here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...2434480&type=3

Due to upcoming events such as the Interzoo, we will be taking a little short break to get prepared. We will be back soon with more sharing sessions!

----------


## Blue Whale

Hey guys, I do not see green water on top. But this is as green as it gets for the time being.



So far the sharing session were great! Started this thingy before fish food session so it's a good comparison if this thingy is comparable to the green water that Uncle Ron have described. Would you guys not point out if it is close or not even close to green water that previously discussed? (Yah, that is a CFL in operation in the background, I use it for my room as well)

----------

